# My (fairly) new Expobar Leva DB (Brewtus) and Vario



## viveur (Oct 22, 2017)

I got into the Espresso game recently, with an Expobar Leva DB (a.k.a. Brewtus across various ponds and lakes). Here is my story!

As an interim grinder, I also got the Baratza Vario (in the Mahlkoenig version). I'm going to be picking up a Pharos in a few weeks, but at the time I ordered my machine the Pharos wasn't yet in stock (the Vario will be demoted into being my occasional brew grinder).

The machine is pretty decent. It was also a bargain thanks to buying in the UK (I'm based elsewhere, but thankfully in a place with 230V power supplies), although it looks like stock has now run out. I got the tank/plumb in dual-mode rotary pump version. It comes configured for tank use, but has attachments (and pipes) for plumbing in. In hindsight, I should've just gone for the tank model: after buying the machine I read various water guides, and realised that I'm likely to have to specially prepare water lifelong (my city has water with approximately 2-3x the alkalinity and hardness that you'd want, depending on exact location), and it's easier to supply a custom water mix using a tank.

Photo of the setup in its recent new home - it's a tight but still a perfectly usable space (also visible is the E61's "hat" which I added to reduce heat loss, who knows how effective it actually is...):









And closest thing to "art" that I've managed (I'm focusing mainly on the espresso for now...):









*
Modifications*



*
**OPV wastewater rerouting back into the tank*

As mentioned, I bought the tank+plumb model. In this version, the OPV routes waste-water into the drip tray. This is probably fine if you're plumbed in, but it means you're wasting a lot of water, which you definitely don't want if you have a tank, even more so if you're specially mixing your water for the coffee machine. I rerouted the OPV waste-water to go back into the tank: this was done using a 1m length of tubing, attached to the OPV, routed alongside the pump and the pumps plumbing to where the tank hose attaches, and then along with the main tube back into the tank. I believe the tank-only model is supplied with this configuration by default.

*External tank*

Later, I decided to start using an external tank, for multiple reasons: 1. the internal tank gets quite warm, and after a few days the water will start tasting plasticky (the machine is only on for about 1-2 hours per day, but it retains heat well). Yuck. 2. I like to store my saucers on the lid of the machine, having to remove them to refill the tank gets tedious. And you also can't easily see how full the internal tank is (which again requires taking off the lid).

I therefore got a 2l glass jar, placed that beside the machine, and routed the two silicon tubes through one of the black holed plastic panels on the bottom of the machine (the holes are perfectly sized for the tubes). The tube that the machine comes with is the perfect length as long as the tank is level with the machine and the top is not higher than the machine - see photos at the bottom for an example. (I might buy replacement tubing to allow me to place the tank higher.) I also reconfigured the internal tank switch to allow the machine to work when the internal tank is empty.

Note: I'm specifically not-using the plumb-in piping for this, setting that up seems a bit more complicated especially since I'm routing the OPV back into the tank.

*
Steam pressure*

*
*

As many other have done, I've boosted the steam pressure slightly to be around 1.2-1.3 bar. This involves taking the main cover off the machine (taking the second cover off is also helpful but not essential if you're fingers are small but long enough), and turning a dial on the pressurestat until desired results are reached.

*Accessories*



*
*I got the Cafelat XT portafilter which is quite nice and feels beefy, along with VST baskets. I started with a 15g basket, but that doesn't deliver enough coffee for 6oz cappucinos, so I've switched to an 18g basket. I'm trying to get a wooden handle for the portafilter, but the cafelat store hasn't responded to either emails or direct messages on another forum... (There are however other suppliers of wooden accessories, who might be keener for my money.) I know others report that VST baskets are finicky. I wouldn't know since I've never actually tried other baskets...

There are also a bunch of other Cafelat accessories (tamp-mat, tamper, group brush, gasket). They're also all quite solid, although I've not had much opportunity to compare with other manufacturers. One mistake I made is fitting the new gasket without silicone grease, the gasket now has some damage from repeated removal. Dow 111 and a completely new gasket are now in the post which should hopefully allow for simpler shower screen and gasket removal, and an eternally undamaged gasket.

*What don't I like*

*
*

The machine does take some time to heat up, and IMHO doesn't have an optimal heat-up strategy. Both boilers are fairly quick to heat up (not much more than 5 minutes each I think), however the grouphead definitely takes longer (that's just because it's an E61 though, not speific to this machine). The steam boiler has priority in heating, which makes sense (otherwise the main boiler PID would take over and you'd never get steam), but it would be nice to heat the main boiler to approximately target temperature (maybe even slightly above) to allow the grouphead to start heating, then give the steam boiler priority and continue as per normal operation. I might try this with a microcontroller at some point - it definitely makes things more complicated so I understand why manufacturers don't do htis.

(The grouphead design is why I'm also attracted to machines like the Profitec 300, or Linea Mini. I think overall I'm still better off with the Leva DB than the Profitec because of supposedly better steaming and preinfusion - but I might spring for the Linea Mini if I ever have money to give away







.)

More disappointing is that both boilers can't be heated simultaneously. Each boiler draws around 1.7kW when heating, but I'd almost prefer each boiler having just under 1kW but being able to heat in parallel, and/or even a main boiler heater that can switch between 1kW and 2kW operation depending on whether the machine is still starting up and whether the steam boiler is operating. Alas, all of these options would make the electronics more complicated, so I can't really complain.

The construction quality also isn't perfect: this is minor, mostly things like scratches on the interior metal surfaces are noticeable. This is more than fair given this is one of the most affordable DB machines out there, and it doesn't affect coffee quality in any way. It's worth knowing, but it's mostly personal as to whether or not it matters to you.

*Summary*

*
*I like this machine, and I like making coffee. It's not a hugely "exciting" machine, but it works consistently and well. It also seems fairly simple and I don't have any worries about making minor modifications and maintaining the machine as needed.

I still need to practice making more coffee to become more consistent, but I'm already getting some decent results. Latte art skills are still a work in progress.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Great info and write up I was hovering on the Expobar DB may just hang on see what funds I have. Very informative good post


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Brewtus is a great honest machine. I still have mine because i just couldn't let it go.


----------



## foreigner (Jan 22, 2018)

Great insight. As of 2 weeks ago, this is my exact setup (though had to send the Brewtus back due to leakage - https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?42543-Will-Opening-Void-Warranty). Can you please share your thoughts/findings with the Vario & Brewtus? I am having some difficulties getting the Vario dialled in just right. What setting range have you found to work best for espresso?


----------



## jay_kendrick (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice set-up


----------



## viveur (Oct 22, 2017)

foreigner said:


> Great insight. As of 2 weeks ago, this is my exact setup (though had to send the Brewtus back due to leakage - https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?42543-Will-Opening-Void-Warranty). Can you please share your thoughts/findings with the Vario & Brewtus? I am having some difficulties getting the Vario dialled in just right. What setting range have you found to work best for espresso?


Ah, you caught me out: I was meaning to write a post on the Vario







.

I ended up recalibrating my Vario: I found I couldn't get a fine enough grind the way it came from the shop, so I adjusted the calibration a bit finer. Baratza have a calibration guide online ( https://www.baratza.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Vario-Recal-new.pdf ) - I followed that, except I calbrated with the numeric arm at either 2 or 3 (with the other arm in the middle, as per the guide). I can now produce an Espresso grind around 1 Q. I'm using mostly lightly roasted coffee, which means I'm probably also using a finer grind than most people.

If you have the Mahlkoenig version of the Vario: it has a "warranty void if removed" sticker covering the calibration screw. I just took it off, and plan to just maintain the machine myself...

I've noticed that the grinder fineness changes if you grind multiple shots in a row: each successive shot will run 1-2 seconds faster than the last (for the same weight), to compensate I adjust the grinder one notch finer after each shot if I'm making multiple shots (and then reset to the original setting once I'm done). This isn't noticeable if you leave e.g. 1 hour between shots, but it's noticeable even if you make 2 shots 10 minutes apart. My theory is that the plastic burr carrier heats up when grinding, causing expansion, which results in a coarser grind. Once it cools down it returns to the previous setting. (I still need to get a thermometer to test my theory.) I've seen reports of similar things happening on other forums, so it's something to do with the grinder design.

(I've actually switched to using an OE Pharos for most of my grinding needs: it's a great grinder, but hand-grinding light roasts can be tiring at times, so I still use the Vario from time to time. I mostly use the Vario for filter coffee now.)


----------

